# Live rock question???????



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I am starting my first saltwater tank it is a 29gal
I have a 55gal freshwater tank but i know nothing really about saltwater
i know that live rock is very helpful in keeping the water balanced but do i need any special lighting to have live rock. and if so what will i need.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

You don't need special lighting for live rock pc's t-5's vho's all work.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I couldnt stand not being able to have coral so today i just got a Glow t-5 ho
i will be posting some pictures of the tank in a few mins
feel free to check it out and let me know if i am doing anything wrong that you can see....for i am still a saltwater noob


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

t-5s sweet get the pics..up


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

ive got one up but i will have some more up probably tomorrow


----------



## dgshoeman (Mar 26, 2009)

192 watt pc by coralife is a good one or a 98 watt coralife quad bulb the possibilties are only stoped by your wallet t5s are cheapest pc are next and metal halide well there just never cheap unless you do coral propagation for a living just energy alone is enogh to make your wallet small so pcs are the best for the buck you can go to ebay for cheap ones stay away from ones that offer alot for no money without looking up there company info


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Stocking a new tank is very exciting, but just make sure you wait long enough to stock it. In my opinion, a reef tank needs to cycle for a month minimum before you put anything other than live rock and substrate in it. You're going to love having corals


----------

